# Finally, The TT Done The Way I Want...



## VEEDUBJETTA (Aug 20, 2001)

Just got my car back from paint. I finally did all the things I wanted to do. I installed an oem rear euro bumper, front PPI replica bumper with oem A6 grill, shaved side signals, front fenders rolled, aluminium custom front splitter, shaved exhaust cut-out, and refinished Bentley GT rims. I have the emblems redone in black, but not sure if im going to put them on or not. Thanks to a fellow texer' (staygold), for the body work and paint!








Thoughts?











































































_Modified by VEEDUBJETTA at 6:16 PM 4-5-2009_


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Finally, The TT Done The Way I Want... (VEEDUBJETTA)*

WOW nice!!!!





























I love the rear of your car!!! the wheels look fantastic as well!!


----------



## Charisma (Apr 10, 2006)

always liked it. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: (Charisma)*

Baller...now get your headlights done!!!


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (jwalker1.8)*

that looks [email protected] sick...the aviator is such a good color, and the grey (not black) grill really works. I like it ~ please get a rings decal for the wheels


----------



## yellowtt1.8t (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: Finally, The TT Done The Way I Want... (VEEDUBJETTA)*

SICK!!! Those wheels look so good!


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Finally, The TT Done The Way I Want... (yellowtt1.8t)*

not exactly my cup of tea, I think the rear would look better with tthe whole bumper smoothed, looks odd to have the exhaust valcence still there with no exhuast tips. 
Also if you did the headlights it would make the front end much better. Painting them aviator would loook good


----------



## ilovemyTT (Jan 24, 2008)

is that a custom euro bumper?
the plate cut-out looks a little tall...


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Finally, The TT Done The Way I Want... (cdougyfresh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cdougyfresh* »_not exactly my cup of tea, I think the rear would look better with tthe whole bumper smoothed, looks odd to have the exhaust valcence still there with no exhuast tips. 
Also if you did the headlights it would make the front end much better. Painting them aviator would loook good

x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Finally, The TT Done The Way I Want... (bauch1425)*

Nicely done. Be careful parallel parking...or turning into driveways...that inside tracking thing can kill your wheels, the way they're sticking out. Just speaking from experience..


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: Finally, The TT Done The Way I Want... (paullee)*

that was pretty quick man looks dope http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif but those wheels are horrible..i would sell them to me cheap asap


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: Finally, The TT Done The Way I Want... (paullee)*

wow, that's stretch.
looks really good







for getting your car "done"
....for now


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: Finally, The TT Done The Way I Want... (exboy99)*

looks great. Love the wheels and ride height.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

I'm not feelin' the wheels, but that's just me.
Otherwise, VERY nice.


----------



## black vdub (Mar 9, 2003)

Looks great Adam! Prefer you roof like this way more than before!


----------



## Rosco-gti (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (black vdub)*

damn those rims look ballin thats probably what the b stands for


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (Rosco-gti)*

very nice. Good fit on everything. Well done. 
You say the front fenders are rolled...i don't see any difference. Could you explain what was changed?


----------



## Homco (Apr 2, 2005)

That front grill is AWESOME!. Did you manufacture that or is that an after-market piece


----------



## fijitt (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: Finally, The TT Done The Way I Want... (bauch1425)*

so you buy wider wheels than stock and put a skinnier tires on the wide wheels







.... sorry but i hate the stretched look http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## country boy (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: Finally, The TT Done The Way I Want... (fijitt)*

Looks







similar to Norms old TT but also subtely different,good job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif What coils are you running and also what size adaptors,do you think you could still get those wheels under the arch with a 225 tyre??


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: Finally, The TT Done The Way I Want... (cdougyfresh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cdougyfresh* »_not exactly my cup of tea, I think the rear would look better with tthe whole bumper smoothed, looks odd to have the exhaust valcence still there with no exhuast tips. 
Also if you did the headlights it would make the front end much better. Painting them aviator would loook good

My comments exactly - really nice work but the rear would look better completely shaved.


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Finally, The TT Done The Way I Want... (VEEDUBJETTA)*

The car looks awesome! The stance, body mods, paint and colour scheme are spot on. I like how you didn't colour match the headlights, but you definitely need to get rid of the reflector in there and put the rings on the grill.


----------



## mbaron (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: Finally, The TT Done The Way I Want... (iamraymond)*

I'm thinking the B stands for Badass.


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: (jwalker1.8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jwalker1.8* »_Baller...now get your headlights done!!! 

x2


----------



## Corradokid135 (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: (SteveCJr)*

Looks good. I say just put the rings back on the back and leave the TT and Quattro badge off


----------



## mccula (May 19, 2007)

*Re: Finally, The TT Done The Way I Want... (VEEDUBJETTA)*

very very nice my man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VEEDUBJETTA (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: Finally, The TT Done The Way I Want... (mccula)*

Thanks for all the compliments! Ya, maybe ill do the headlights gloss black in the future, but i don't like colour matched, and this may seem wierd but I like the orange reflectors, oh well, can't please everyone, oh yeah, and the rings are going back on


----------



## EuroStyle (Jun 24, 2000)

Looks really good....I love how the black roof flows. I would space those rear wheels out a bit though....the fronts poke out more. Also, isnt there something more creative to do with the front plate if you have to run it?
Sean


----------



## 602crew (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: Finally, The TT Done The Way I Want... (mbaron)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mbaron* »_I'm thinking the B stands for Badass.

x2
Car looks sick!


----------



## staygold (Nov 13, 2006)

I also agree with selling the wheels to me that is


----------



## SquashAZ (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: (staygold)*


_Quote, originally posted by *staygold* »_I also agree with selling the wheels to me that is

I like the rig minus the wheels so I agree he should sell them to you, I threw up a little in my mouth when I saw them (the wheels). No accounting for taste ( my taste that is)








cheers,


----------



## DnA-TT (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: Finally, The TT Done The Way I Want... (VEEDUBJETTA)*

I think there have been some constructive comments in many of the replies. I'm gonna refrain (there are just a couple things that I'd have done differently) 'cause you're "DONE."
Gotta love that feeling. Congrats. And btw, the car looks sweet.
But I ask, are you _really_ done?


----------



## gls:maverick (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: (black vdub)*

Damn fine looking ride.


----------



## AudiChild (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: (gls:maverick)*

Well done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thelaststrum13 (Jan 23, 2006)

*Re: (AudiChild)*

Look great...I agree...headlight orange needs to be gone!


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: (thelaststrum13)*

Looks great apart from the lights








What front bumper is that?


----------



## VAGKRAFT (May 2, 2007)

Car looks great! Are you coming to www.VAGKRAFT.com this year?


----------



## VEEDUBJETTA (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (VAGKRAFT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VAGKRAFT* »_Car looks great! Are you coming to www.VAGKRAFT.com this year?

Thanks! Yes, I want to go, i'll try my best not to work that day...


----------



## boraIV333 (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (VAGKRAFT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VAGKRAFT* »_Car looks great! Are you coming to www.VAGKRAFT.com this year?


Will you have a TT section http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

love it.


----------



## .klipse (Feb 11, 2008)

clean. well done sir.


----------



## VAGKRAFT (May 2, 2007)

*Re: (boraIV333)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boraIV333* »_

Will you have a TT section http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









If there are three or more TT's then it becomes an official class. If we get a mix of Audis but not enough to create a class we mix the Audis into one class if the owners are cool with that.
Tell your friends! Bring your TTs!!


----------



## RogueEcon (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Finally, The TT Done The Way I Want... (VEEDUBJETTA)*

wow looks really sharp! nice job. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## boraIV333 (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (VAGKRAFT)*

Well, considering that YOU will be bringing your Yellow, Adam will bring his Aviator, my buddy will bring a Papaya Orange and I will drive the ALMS Avus, this should bring a colourful mix of TTs to your show http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








I'll be there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I may park near Bryan's (Independent Tuning's) booth.










_Modified by boraIV333 at 8:38 PM 4-9-2009_


----------



## VAGKRAFT (May 2, 2007)

*Re: (boraIV333)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boraIV333* »_Well, considering that YOU will be bringing your Yellow, Adam will bring his Aviator, my buddy will bring a Papaya Orange and I will drive the ALMS Avus, this should bring a colourful mix of TTs to your show http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








I'll be there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I may park near Bryan's (Independent Tuning's) booth.









_Modified by boraIV333 at 8:38 PM 4-9-2009_

I may, if I decide to get chipped... I hope you guys all turn out for the event, we all need to support the Canadian VAG scene. You Americans are welcome too








Sorry, Bryan confirmed yesterday that he doesn't want to be there this year. I hope you can convince him otherwise, as space is filling up quickly!


----------

